

Graph of Github Followers with R - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2012/05/github-follower-graph-with-r.html

======
EzGraphs
Can run the code straight from GitHub (if you dare) by creating the function
described here:

[http://tonybreyal.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/source_https-
sour...](http://tonybreyal.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/source_https-sourcing-an-
r-script-from-github/)

Then running the example is as simple as:

source_github('[https://raw.github.com/ezgraphs/R-Programs/master/github_fol...](https://raw.github.com/ezgraphs/R-Programs/master/github_followers.R))

